# In review...



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Many of you know that I had a blackout period while my computer was down. Well, that didn't stop me from fishing. :wink:

Today I recovered some photos I took during that time, so I thought I'd share some slides and such from the trips I took while my system was down.

First was my hike-in trip to a nice lake in the mountains. I lugged my tube up to it and was pretty surprised that I made such good time on the trail. I actually passed a bunch of people on the trail (they must not get out much) and they all looked at me like I was crazy to pack that tube on my back and my pack on my chest. :lol: To say the least, I must've looked pretty funny. The location isn't a big secret or anything, but I'd rather not mention it. It would be nice if others didn't either. :wink: :wink:


(click me)

I kept the pixel rate higher on these slides since it's a link. I hope they look okay.

Next was a solo trip to Strawberry. I was hoping for another nice cutt or a giant bow, but I settled for a 16 inch rainbow, a few dinks and a tourist trap.

Here's the spot I like to fish at the berry:










I got pretty lucky and caught a decent rainbow near the last photo:










Then something very different attracted my attention and I made an underwater video:


(click me)

It had to be close to 20 inches. It was huge! They always look smaller in the water anyway. He was so close to dying that I probably could've waded out and grabbed him without phasing him. Of course I didn't, but he didn't seem to be too concerned about me.

On my way out of Strawberry Valley, that day, I stopped at the fish trap to see some more kokes in spawn:










I had to stop at Whiskey Springs on my way home to try for some easy browns and caught a little one right away. I didn't take a picture, but I ended up with a few more bites and a sighting of a pretty good sized brown in the small creek. It was a pretty good day, but it would've been nice to land a large cutt.

Now it's time for the Joe's Valley trip with Sonia and her sister, Sandra (and little James, of course). We had a good time and ended up covering a lot of ground throughout the course of the day. Sandra had never seen the better side of Utah (or much of anything, for that matter), so this was to be a scenic tour of Central Utah complete with fishing, wrapped up in one day.

Joe's Valley was pretty fun and a nice vista. Sandra caught her very first fish (under my direction, hehe). It was a nice little tiger trout that was good enough for a frying pan. I finally got my first splake, so I was happy. I let that one go and ended up getting a 14 incher with a minnow while hoping for a giant. The smaller fish came and went with hardware while the girls did their own thing. Good times.

We decided to hit some other spots and ultimately made a huge loop with a final destination of Scofield after going the back way from Electric. Whew. The miles I've built up in just a few short months. :lol: Here's the slideshow:


(click me)

The last trip I took before my pc was fixed was meant to be a day of unfamiliar waters. I initially made my way up Echo Canyon Road looking for a spot I scouted on Google Earth. I'd never heard of it and it had a road to it. Curiosity got me going and that coming weekend, I was on my way! Unfortunately, I made it to the mouth of that side canyon and discovered the dreaded sign: "No Trespassing" "Violators Will Be Prosecuted" Bummer. The gate was even wide open and the road was more than suitable for my little car. I can't say I didn't secretly expect that, but it was still a let down.

Fortunately for me, I always have a back-up plan when I'm trying something new. Lost Creek Reservoir was pretty close by and I'd never been there before. I'd heard a few things here and there and the stocking reports made me optimistic. A short while later, I was there.

I decided to fish the dam since that seems to always be a good method for "feeling out" a new place for me. I tried the minnow on one rod (like usual) and some hardware on the spare to keep me busy. I was surprised that I didn't find any big fish. The largest was a planter rainbow and all the cutts I caught were significantly smaller.

On a brighter note, I _did_ happen to catch my first fish on a dry fly, though. I tried it behind my bubble while the surface of the water was exploding with activity. I had another bite, but I tried to bass-pro the hookset and my bubble flew back to me and broke on a rock. :evil: It was really cool to finally hook up on that fly, though.

The time passed and I caught small fish after small fish with pretty much everything I put in the water except for that minnow. I decided it was time to go and try some other new places.

The next stop was the Weber where Lost Creek spills into. I caught a couple of healthy looking browns and had a couple roll without getting hooked. That was fun.

After that, I went to Rockport to fill my "Good Trout" void. This was another new water to me and I wanted a rainbow of 16 inches or better. I ended up with my arch nemesis: The Stupid Perch! I was getting rained on and didn't want to hook into any more pesky little vermin (perch), so I called it a day and head for home.

I knew I wasn't _really_ expecting to make it home without pulling over at an opportune spot that looked devoid of fishing pressure, so I ended up hitting a small creek that I'd always wondered about. Let me tell you that access is kind of hairy whether you decide to brave the traffic while you scramble across the freeway or if you opt to crawl through the spill tunnel (while it's raining) to get to it. I suppose you could take the walking trail, but I was at mile 10, so that would take awhile. I just really wanted to hit this creek and I knew my wife would allow such an opportunity anytime in the near future.

After much typing, here's the slideshow for this trip:


(click me)

So I really missed being able to report for those trips, but luckily FishGlyph had my back and helped me get the good word out (thanks again), when possible.

Happy Fishing, Humans.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Awesome, sounds like you had some good trips, sorry to hear that you drove all the way just to see it was private property, I guess it's good that you knew of other places around! I always enjoy the reports! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like tons of fun LOAH! Good to see you still got out while your computer was down. Thanks for always postin great reports and pics!


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

LOAH, good to see you've been out fishing. Glad to see your PC is up & running again.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Keep the posts comming!!!


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

JAT83 said:


> Awesome, sounds like you had some good trips, sorry to hear that you drove all the way just to see it was private property, I guess it's good that you knew of other places around! I always enjoy the reports! Keep 'em coming!


I know the exact dirt road that LOAH is talking about here. I have a bunch of topo maps of the area and found that after a trip out that way, wondering how I missed it and went back and saw the same sign. It looks like a promising stretch of the weber down around the mountain toward the dam at echo, at least on a map....


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

No sir. It wasn't even touching the Weber. The Weber follows 84 towards Ogden and I followed 80 toward Evanston. I took the first exit and got on Echo Canyon Road Eastbound and probably drove for about 10 minutes before finding the road I'd scouted.

I doubt mentioning the name of the place will have much effect since it's all private, so does anybody know who owns Heiner's Canyon? They've got a reservoir up there and some big beaver ponds upstream (Heiner's Creek). It's pretty small, but I'd never heard anyone mention it and figured it had to have fish in it. Most likely big fish that haven't been paid the proper attention. But that's just speculation and a hunch.

It's too bad I don't take risks the way I used to or I would've pulled over somewhere and hiked in just to see. I guess having a kid has really settled me down, these days. :lol: That's probably a good thing.

The gate was wide open too. I wish I could've seen someone, but I imagine they were over the ridge tending their cattle. DOH!


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Your not talking about the dirt road at the 80/84 split that is on the east bound side of 84 to 80?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Probably not. It's paved and it goes up Echo Canyon (big red cliffs), past the rest stop (running alongside the tracks), and a bit further up. The dirt road that goes into Heiner's Canyon is to the North.

If you look on Google Earth zoomed in quite a bit, go to Echo Res and follow the frontage road parallel to 80 until it makes 2 dramatic curves and then you'll see a wide valley to the North with a dirt road cutting into it on the East side of that. Follow the road and you'll see the water I'm talking about. It you zoom in close enough, you can see the gate and some buildings up the dirt road. I was hoping that the gate was a cattle guard, since sometimes there are cattle guards on dirt roads just before they meet paved ones. I guess I would've lost money on that bet, huh?


----------

